# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Timber retaining wall on contrete base

## NatefromADL

(yes, I know I spelled "concrete" wrong - poor proofreading on my part) 
So the plan was to do it the old school way, dig a few holes, concrete the posts in and away we go. 
Alas, turns out the old homeowner was a fan of covering concrete with a foot of dirt. 
Plan is to put the wall about a foot back from the dirt edge there, where the solid concrete is. Long term, it won't really be showing - a new deck will go over the concrete side, garden beds will square up against the retaining wall.  
I'm guessing some dynabolts and steel brackets would do the job?

----------


## droog

How high is planned retaining wall ? 
If one sleeper high should not be much of an issue, if any higher I would knock holes in the concrete for proper posts as it may only be 50 mm thick.

----------


## NatefromADL

I was planning on going 400mm, two sleepers. I'll see if I can find how thick it is.

----------


## Bros

Seems like the welcome mat has been put out for the white ants.

----------

